# Gamescom 2015 Livestream [Sammelthread)



## L1qu1dat0r (4. August 2015)

Wie im letztem Jahr versuche ich hier alle Livestreams der Gamescom zu Bündeln .

Alle die was finden ,hier posten .

Als erste eine Sammelseite von Buffed (Schwestern Zeitschrift von PCGH ??)

Gamescom 2015: Livestreams von Blizzard, Microsoft und mehr!

Hier noch ein link für alle Pressekonferenzen

https://www.ingame.de/artikel/gamescom-2015-uebersicht-aller-livestreams-und-pressekonferenzen/


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. August 2015)

Gamescom 2015: Microsoft Pressekonferenz (Media Briefing) im Liveticker [Scalebound]

Gamescom 2015: Die Microsoft-Pressekonferenz jetzt im Live Stream (Scalebound)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. August 2015)

Giga TV
gamescom 2015: EA-Pressekonferenz im Live-Stream ? GIGA


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. August 2015)

Ab 10.30 UHR *Rocketbean* beim XMG Stand ?? (Angaben ohne Gewähr)
  Die Senden den Ganzen Tag.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*LINK:*

Rocket Beans TV | 24/7 Entertainment auf Twitch


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2015)

Also ich verfasse es lieber mal im diesem Thread wie heute Vormittag, für die die tom clancy's rainbow six siege oder Black Ops III als Ziel besuchen bzw. anspielen wollen würde ich empfehlen die Halle 8 statt Halle 7 und 6 zu benutzen am NVIDIA Stand, denn da ist die Warteschlange viel kürzer und man hat eine ziemlich lange Spielzeit. Zum Schluss gibts dann natürlich, so wie wir es auch von NVIDIA kennen ein Monster Energy Drink, T-Shirts und Beta Codes.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. August 2015)

*Von der Lets Play Bühne Live* .

mit Mäxi Graf und Nino Kerl 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild von 2013  stolz)


Twitch


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. August 2015)

Schon fast etwas spät^^.

Alternate auf der Gamescom:

Twitch


Twitch TV:

Twitch


----------

